# how to record a dish network channel on VCR???



## Matthewmon (Jun 8, 2006)

I have Dish Network and DVR but there is a movie on the IFC channel 131 that i would like to record on a VHS. How do I do that? I have no clue how to. What channel do I need to have the tv on? my vcr is only going up the channel 74 when i scroll through the channels to record on it? etc? thanks!


----------



## slackeyed (Aug 28, 2005)

From the "out" on the dish receiver, connect the cable to the "in" on your VCR and then "out" to your TV.

If you can see the movie on your TV it should record


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Or, what channel are you using on your tv?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

2 different solutions, depending on how much you've done previously

Solution 1 - This method assumes you have told your Dish receiver what VCR you have and have tested that the Dish receiver will control the VCR via IR
#1 - set channel on VCR to 3, 4, or aux, depending on how you get signal from Dish receiver to VCR
#2 - Put tape in VCR,, set timer on Dish receiver to VCR for the show you want to record. Leave VCR on. When it comes time for the show, the Dish receiver will change to the correct channel and issue a "RECORD" command for the VCR, then "STOP" command at the end of the show.

Solution #2 - (more general - doesn't assume Dish receiver knows about the VCR)

#1 - Set show up on Dish receiver to either "AutoTune" or "VCR"
#2 - set timer up on VCR for start time and length and whatever channel you get the program from Dish receiver to VCR


----------



## Matthewmon (Jun 8, 2006)

my vcr is hooked up to my second tv, the one without the dish reciever right there by it...


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

Record it on DVR and figure how to get it on VCR when you have time


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Matthewmon said:


> my vcr is hooked up to my second tv, the one without the dish reciever right there by it...


So Solution #2 will work - set the VCR so you can see TV2 output, then record from there.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

scooper said:


> So Solution #2 will work - set the VCR so you can see TV2 output, then record from there.


you'll hafta record (on the vcr) whatever channel you've set for 'output2' So if you watch on say channel 74 on your 2nd tv, you'll need to record 74 on the vcr in order to record the receiver output. If the channel is 69 or below, you may need to switch around the vcr mode from ANT to CATV or vice versa.


----------

